

EBay wants to catalog everything sold on it - gregpilling

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703817604575585320835209814.html<p>I got a "Stop spamming us, you are wasting your time message" for the Wall St. Journal. Really?
======
alexknight
LOL pay walls... oh hai Rupert Murdoch.

~~~
gregpilling
no pay wall for me, and I don't subscribe to the WSJ

